# Suggest delivery stops for AngelFins



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We are planning another trip to the GTA and we would like to hear your feedback. Where would you like us to make stops? Please select locations that are no further than 1km from hwy 401. We will be going from Guelph to Oshawa. 

Also let us know if you would prefer Saturday or Sunday, morning or afternoon. 

Thank you. 
Jarmila. 
AngelFins.ca


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

401 & dufferin. Second cup location  

Then an updated list of stuff, or a website 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. You can find our current list of product we carry on our website: angelfins.ca


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

You should stop off near pacific mall or ai, alot of people know where it is and can get by bus, but then again it's all about who pre orders


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

+1 on Pacific Mall area, that would be really convenient for people around the Markham border and Scarborough.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

+1 for Dufferin and 401 or Yorkdale shopping mall or close to it since parking can be hard to find there! 

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

+1 on Yorkdale shopping area

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

not sure if you got any demands in Milton, but may I suggest James Snow parkway just south of 401, by esso gas station.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Yorkdale and Pacific Mall area (too busy in the mall area, we always stop at the Staples, which is just across the road) will be on the list. 

Milton is usually one of our stops. We usually stop at the carpool parking lot at regional road 25 and 401 but we can switch it to James Snow Parkway. 

Any interest in Kennedy Commons or stops further east?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*locations*

i like the kennedy commons area , very convenient for me will deff get some miore stuff off u for the next time .
cheers


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Sat or Sunday mornings are best. Afternoons are usually booked for other activities.

Yorkdale works for me. In the mornings their won't be an issue in the yorkdale parking lot.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback, we really appreciate it. 
Our next trip will be on Saturday July the 28th and we will make following stops:

9:30 a.m. Esso - James Snow Pkwy and highway 401 (Milton)
10:00 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
10:30 a.m. Second Cup - Dufferin St and highway 401 (Yorkdale Mall)
11:00 a.m. Staples - Kennedy Rd and Steeles Av (Pacific Mall)
11:30 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)









View Larger Map


----------



## brucemcl777 (Nov 16, 2011)

*locations*

Well naturally I'd like Pickering or Ajax - however I don't mind traveling to Kennedy Commons when I need something - as it's only 15 minutes on 401

By the way Jarmila now that you've expanded your Omega One selection (Congratulations!) are you able to get the 5 lb pails of Freshwater flake or Super Color flake? That's what interests me most and the 12 oz last me less than a month.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

brucemcl777 said:


> Well naturally I'd like Pickering or Ajax - however I don't mind traveling to Kennedy Commons when I need something - as it's only 15 minutes on 401
> 
> By the way Jarmila now that you've expanded your Omega One selection (Congratulations!) are you able to get the 5 lb pails of Freshwater flake or Super Color flake? That's what interests me most and the 12 oz last me less than a month.


We will likely make a stop at Pickering every other run.

Unfortunately, right now, the largest size of Omega One flakes we can get is 12 oz.. I will keep my eyes open and if I get hold of the 5lb pails, I will let you know.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

You guys are terrific!!!!! So friendly, helpful and accommodating. A++++++


----------

